# Elvish Misconception Part I



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 6, 2002)

You [all] seemingly just woke up.  You feel the cold hard floor beneith you.  Slowly coming to, you can feel a rapidly increasing headache.  Just as the color slowly accumulates into your head, your headache get bigger, squinting your eyes to the blinding light.  You raise yourself up and stand up, faltering at first, but gradually feeling stronger.  As you look forward you see metal bars, they look like they have been used for quite a while.  As your eyes focus to the light you realize that it wasn't that bright in the first place.  You walk yourself to the bars and put your hands on them and look to the sides, you see some others on the floor in similar cells, and some others to the bars also.  You seem to have no recollection of where you came from, but decide it'll prolly come to you after your pounding headache gets over with.
	After looking around your room you find a small brown leather bag.  Inside you find some of your gear, no weapons or anything that has a sharp edge ( thus, no pens or letter openers [or box cutters Just kidding] ) also there is nothing that can start fires.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

*Avan Awakens*

Avan Whitespell had had better days. He awoke to find himself naked in a jail cell. "Great Magus! Where am I?" he said to himself "What has happened?"
He saw from the bars that there were a few more elves in cells just like his all starting to wake up. He doned his clothing and the few posessions that were in the bag and called out for the guards "I demand to be let out imediately. Who is in charge here?"

Avan truned to the Elf next to him and asked "do you have any idea where we are?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Cells*

After a little while and no one comes, you press your face in between the bars and call to the neighboring Elf.  The neighbor to the left doesn't seem to be awake, but the elf across the hall, which you notice was only laying on the floor (not unconscience), stands up, greets you.

"Ah, hello..."  His voice is labored, he looks too skinny, "I've tried yelling for them, they never come."  He then sits on his backpack which seems riddled with holes.  "I wouldn't yell to loud, or run around in your lil' cell, you'll need the energy."

He then grabs the backpack and rips a piece off of it.  He puts it in his mouth and begins chewing.  "This is the only source of food you'll be gettin in a while..."

Just about then you notice the horrible stench in the proximity.

He then says, "Hi my name is Saros, what is your name?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"I'm Avan. Where is this place and how did you get here? Inface how did I get here if you know that." Avan searches in his pack for his rations.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Jail*

" I don't know how I got here, I recall a village, A looong time ago."  He pauses to spit out the leather piece and put it on the wall, "They came in here to put you and others in their cells, and to get rid of the corpse that was in there..." short pause " But from other than that, I dun know.   I dont even know how long I've been in here, i got nuth'n to mark der days wit" He caughs horrible for an entire moment.  "I gotta rest..."


OoC:  Im not sure if a map will show up, but if it does its the cells.  The dots are the jail bars, the thick lines are walls.  More infor on the cells:  They are all stone walls, other than one, and the ceiling, roughly 7 feet up, is wood.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

as thock awakes from his nice sleep(he he eh), he flys into a rage from being imprisoned and tries to rip the bars off the wall.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"Please calm down Outlander. You may need that strength later." Avan says to the barbarian. "I'm Avan Whitespell and the one across the way is Saros. What is your name and how did you come to be here?"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Damn*

As you attempt to rip off the bars, you strain your muscles... the ground underneath (sp?) them shakes a little, but no hope to get them off.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"Im sorry for my rude way of dealing with these bar . This is the first time that iv been behind a set . my name is thock and i don't know how i got in hear, must have been that last drink i had."

thock comes down and gows over to his bag to see what he has left. after he sites down and asks argent "how long have we been in hear"??.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2002)

Ok, so there are not any sharp objects....so what is the hardest/longest blunt object here?


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 You are all within talking range, although you cannot see each other unless you are across from each other


--+--+--+--+
   5 |  6 |  7    |  8  |
````````````
_ _ _ _ _ _ _  _ 
  1 |  2    |  3   |   4  |    
--+--+--+--+

1 = thock
2 = Zaruis
3 = Aven
4 = Dead guy
5 = Nameroc
6 = Dyrnin
7 = Saros (npc dude)
8= (6th player)


``` = bars    _ _ _ _ = bars     --- = wall    | = wall

Tell me if you are the 6th player


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*alright*

Upon searching you find that they must have taken long enough time to pick out things because the longest things you can find are your arms!









*OOC:*


 The rooms are 10x10x10 with a 7 foot ceiling.  You guys do NOT know each other. 







The old man wakes up, "Hello, my name is Saros, You guys have been here for a short while," then his face contorts a little bit, and in Elven he says, "Do you know the sacred language?"


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

in elvin "yes i do, why is this the only language that they cant understand"

after thock says this he checks his pack to see what he has left.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Sulli*









*OOC:*


 All you have is your clothes and your water skin (empty).  Almost everything you had was sharp or could be used as a weapon. 







Saros, quietly in Elven, "Well, the few times they do come anyone who is caught speaking Elven, they kill..."  he shudders a little "I would suggest you not speak to loud"


Saros then mutters incoherently to himself for a little bit.

"Get your rest now, we shall talk tomarrow..."

You guys attempt to sleep, its hard at first with no blankets or a bed, but you use the backpacks as a pillow.

THE NEXT DAY:

When you all wake up, you have troubles discerning the time, for there is no light other than the few torches in the hallways.

"I'm not sure why they brought you guys here, but I guess we should plan a way out, other than starving me... " He then points to all of the cells within his vision. " You guys have food!   Maybe they don't want you guys to die."  He then peels the leather off the wall that he previously put up there and begins chewing on it again.  "If you guys are getting fed I don't see why you guys would want to leave..." The fairly old man then gets in a rage and begins screaming in Elven. "LET ME OUTTA HERE, FEED ME!!!!!  AHHHH!" and he slams against the bars with all his might, they dont budge at all.  

Just seconds after the fighting began you all hear Saros scream and you hear a loud pounding sound followed by a cracking sound. (Avan sees some large beings in scale mail grab him, cram his head through the bars and break his neck.  Leaving Saros hanging on the bars)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

*Not that I NEED to do this...*

Detect magic on the beings in scale mail. 
In common Avan says "What is going on here? Who are you?"

Is Saro dead? If not can I reach out to him and use a few points of lay on hands? 
btw... Would have shared my food with him is I'm able to get it to him.
Scratch that. Missed the breaking of his neck when I first read it.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

barly loud enouph for the people around to hear "well that was good now we have know idea what this place is or how to de out of hear"(in common)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"Thock. Did you see anything of our captors? Why did Saros ask if we knew the 'sacred Language'? Do you think he ment Elven?" Avan tries to reach the dead body in the next cell. Maybe there is something on it that would give them an idea where they are.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"i don't have anything that i could use as a weapond so i dout that you would have it to. yes he means our language, i know this because we had a quick chat last night. please don't speak it or we may never beable to get out of hear." thock says this in a low enoph voice that aven can still hear it, as he waks to the bar.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"So there was nothing you could find out from Saros? He seemed to at least have seen what has us imprisoned. Did he tell you?" All spoken in common.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

*Cell block 8*

Meanwhile, Al'Quien has been searching his pack and cell thoroughly (OOC: Took 20) for anything that could be useful, or for any information that could help.  Once he is done, and after hearing the *CRACK* from beside his cell, he sticks his head to the bars and bellows in common "WHAT IN THE NINE HELLS IS HAPPENING?!?  Where's Baghi?"

OOC: Which way did those guys come from?  I'm assuming they had to pass by my cell, since otherwise everyone else would've seen them.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"no all that he said was that we have been hear a while. he didn't say anthing aobut this place exapt that you shouldn't be speaking elven, if they hear you speak it you will propbly have the same fait as saros hear" (all in common)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"Well. There must be a way out here. I suggest one of us yell something in elven to see what happens." Avan has alightly deranged look in his eyes.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"that may be not be a good idea do you know which way they come in because if they come in from this side they i could posably break there neck and steal there keys" all said in common and quilty enoph that they can aven can still hear me.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

"WHAT'RE YOU ALL MUMBLING ABOUT OVER THERE?"
(common)


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"will you keep it down, do you want to die like our old friend hear"(in common and everything that i say untill otherwis specified will be in common)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"We're talking about our situation. Who are you?" Avan tries to see the newest person to awaken.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

*Likewise, common unless otherwise specified*

"I am Al'quien Fleetfoot, and I've decided that I don't like these guys." Al'quien tests his strength against the bars.  "Has anyone tried to break out yet?  I don't suppose any of you could use magic to get out of here?"

Anyone who can see Al'quien sees a fairly tall, well built elf with long, dark black hair with red streaks, and green eyes.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"anyways please don't talk in the elven or we may not beable to get out of hear. and you over there we don't have anything exept our own hands to help us out of hear. the bars wont buge, iv already tried. Again do u know which way the gaurd came in or not a clue????"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Clarifications*









*OOC:*


 The guards came from the right , only passing past 8 and 4.  Also right after they killed Saros walked away, seeming not to hear you guys.   Dont forget, you dont know each other 







The patrons of cells 1,5,8,4 realize since they dont have any cells to the left or right (1 and 5  have none to the left  ; 8 and 4  have none to the left) that the patrons of 4 and 7 are dead.










*OOC:*


 What is Baghi?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 7, 2002)

<OOC: I will send in my updated character soon
Joran Greenarrow = Char Name) >

<OOC: Is darkvision indicating anything?  How strong are the packs?  Can they be twisted into a ropish thing, put through the bars, and used to strangle a guard?>

(in common)
Hmmm....we need to wait and see a bit more.  The guards have to be coming down here at some point.  We need to get some idea as to their patterns, strengths, numbers, etc.

<if there is ever just one guard, a Command:Unlock might work>


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Baghi was my tiger friend. I'll email you to talk about him.  OH, btw, what of my equipment is missing?  What'd I find when I searched? pls tell me if found one of my black-stoppered vials. hehe







"They came past me.  When I find out who they are...  Hey, can anyone see if there's a door on the other side there? Or a hallway or what?"


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"anybody got any idea on how we could get out of hear alive. no there is no door over hear only a wall."









*OOC:*


 would my arms fit thought the bars???. do we get any spoons or andthig that could be used for digging???. (dout it but you just never know)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


  Yes, your arms do fit through the bars (and your head could too, as proven by Saros... J/K) but the hallway is is hrmmm 5 feet across.  And a third thing, you got wooden spoons; like the ones in those little cups o' icecream, exept with a longer handle and not as fragile.. the wood seems almost unbreakable


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 you said there were torches around here right??. may i ask where in her they are.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

As you attempt to look around for the torches, you see them to the right.  You try to grab for them but they seem just a little out of your reach.  As you go to bring your hand back into the cell you hear, "Hey there! Go to sleep tomarrow you will work!"  The voice sounded hoarse and not angelic like an elf's.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC*









*OOC:*


   I am curious if any of you have any messenger programs, I have almost all of them, so any will be helpful.  If you all are on at a time I will IM you guys one at a time and we can play our game via IRC...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

*low voic* "I've got a Plan!"  Al'quien Smacks his spoon against the wall a few times, testing it's strength.  "You could knock out a bloody orc with these things!  Anyone else got spoons?"
(OOC: Assuming someone else answers 'yes')

"OK, here's my plan.  One'of you guys down at the far end, yell something in elven, then when they come, We'll all be ready with our handy clubs here.  This hall's only 5' Wide, so if you can't reach to smack them, throw your spoon.  When the last one in line passes me, I'll shout the word and we'll all jump'em at once.  Any of you mages?"


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


all i got is icq but i realy use it unless somebody gave me a reason to use it


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

Note:  







*OOC:*


 These spoons are only about 5 inches long!


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"listen i got a good idea, why don't we wait till we get a feel for the layout of the whole place then make a plan"

"in the mean time between time im going to sleep"

thock walks to his pack and tries to get some sleep.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

Note: 







*OOC:*


 You just woke up


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

OOC: Never mind, then. /ooc

Al'quien grunt an affirmative to Thock's plan, and returns to his pack, trying to find anything he could use to sharpen the spoon's handle into a point (Any metal, a belt-buckle of the pack, etc, that I could scrape it against to make it into an impromptu dagger)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

"I agree with nature boy over there. We should wait to find out a bit more information. I for one don't seem to remember how I got here."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Ey*

The walls are ruff and stone. This is the closest thing you find to sharpen the stick, but as you scrape it against the wall, there seems to be no effect.  The wood seems invincible.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

Looking at the spoon with an evil grin, Al'quien looks around at the walls, seeing if there's any bricks or loose spots he can start working at, to pry them loose or get through the wall, anything like that.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

"nocy one be quiet some people are tring to get some sleep and don't want to die tommorow because we coulden't do what we were told"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*ERR!*

You try to find a popped-out brick, and you do.. when you try to rip it out of the wall it does not budge.  After about 10 minutes it budges a little bit, 10 more minutes it budges some more, after 40 minutes with a loud BANG!!!! it falls to the ground.  When you peer in the the hole you see a piece of paper.

About 5 seconds after the bang a guard comes to the door, and says, "What the hell did you do?  Give me your spoon, NOW!"and he draws a shortsword.  The voice is hoarse and barely coherent.  When you try to discern a race, you cannot tell.  This guard is in scalemail and has a helmet on.  His arms are large but you cannot tell the color because of the darkness.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

Al'quien 'cowers' back as far away from the door as possible, dropping his spoon beside him, and covers his head in 'fear'.  If the guard comes in, I'll attempt to kill or disarm him if I think I can do it without any other guards hearing.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


Are you doing the game days like normal day in real life or are you just waiting till everybody goes to sleep to get to the next day????????.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 7, 2002)

*Blah*

I do game days when I say 'Next Day'   basically when everyone says ' I go to sleep'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2002)

IN ELVISH "Leave the elf alone. If you have issues than speak to me you poor excuse for a Kobold!" Avan braces for a beating.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

Hearing the elvish, Al'quien gets ready to rip the S.Sword out of the guys hand when he's distracted (OR, if he's opened the door, smack him on the back of the head with the brick)


----------



## Sulli (Dec 7, 2002)

hearing all the rucus and noice i yell in elven"come and pick on somebody your own size and leave me friends alone" when the garde comes in im going to charge him and tri to get him out in the hallway, knock him helmet off and use the bars on the oposite jail cell to tri to kill him like he killed the one guy. or if i didn't get the helmet off him tri to knock his sensless or tri to kill him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 7, 2002)

Ooc: Did they leave me my armor, or am I just in my clothes?  And did they leave me my Holly and Mistletoe?  Unless they know I'm a druid, and thus that it's my divine focus, it'd just be a sprig of greenery.   If I have it, prepared spells as follows:

0th- _Cure Minor Wounds x3, Know Direction_
1st-_Cure Light Wound x2, Shilleagh_
2nd-_Flame Blade, Soften Earth and Stone_

If I don't have it, prepare as follows:
0th- _Cure Minor Wounds x3, Know Direction_
1st-_Cure Light Wound x2, Obscuring mist_
2nd-_Produce Flame, Charm Person or Animal_

In character:

Nameroc's heart pounds in his ears.  It's all moving too fast, too fast!  _So much for planning.  Now about half the hallway's living tenants are marked for death, if what happened to that old Elf is any marker._  He hasn't said anything thus far; years in the deep woods have not bred a habit of flapping his jaw.  The shouts and cries and chattering of the others have grated on his ears, adding insult to injury.  Dammit, he was used to being _free_, with nothing but the sky and the trees above him and the soft earth beneath his feet... now he's in a cell, with worked (to his mind, _imprisoned_) stone and harsh metal bars and not a bit of greenery in sight!

His hands clench into fists [around the mistletoe], and he calms his mind, ready for whatever happens.

game terms:

If this actually gets to the point of rolling intiative, Nameroc will attempt to _charm_ the guard before anything nasty happens to him, or, if he has the holly, cast _Soften Earth and Stone_, attempting to turn the rock immediatly under the bars to clay so that people can dig out under.  He will attempt to do this to the cells of himself, then Thock, then Al'quien, then Avan, and then the rest of the prisoners. (He can affect 30 sq. feet, 1-4 feet deep; spell description pg. 253 PHB).


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

As the guard hears the Elven, he turns to the voices, his head cocked to the right and showing obvious confusion.
*Nameroc*: As you search your backpack you get a flash of rememborance from your past:  Looking from the 3rd Person, you see yourself putting some greenery in your backpack, in a hidden pocket inside.  When you then look in that spot you find a 4 inch piece of holly branch, it will be suitable for spellcasting of any sort.
*Rest*: The guard doesn't open the door, but instead yells to the side, "Dee's Fairis!  We shud kull dem Dead!" then he turns to the cowering elf, " You shudn't be spukkin like dat!" 
  Then a few others come from around the corner and one speaks to the cowering elf, "Your judgement day is tomarrow, get your rest now or you'll surely die!" pauses while turning to the rest, " If you speak any language we do not, you will be killed, you get one more chance!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2002)

(OOC) Charm, druid-man, charm!(/OOC)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*clarification*









*OOC:*


I just want to clerify, there are 4 total guards. 1 that spoke good common, 1 that spoke horrible common, 2 that didnt speak


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2002)

OoC: I need to do a bit of backtracking, since I just woke up and seemed to have missed some good RPing. After I 'wake up' in game, I'll check to see what stuff I have (EMD, I had included specific locations for all of my gear). My Holy symbol should not be a problem since it looks like a gaudily painted yellow necklace. I will ask the others if they have empty Water skins, as I will be using Create Water, and I can make 4 gallons.
Any adjacent prisoners (and thus near enough for Touch spells) in need of Healing: I can heal up to 2 people with Cure light Wounds spells 1D8+2)
After gathering all available water skins, I will cast it and fill all possible, then return them to the other prisoners. I keep to the shadows as I do this, although any elf can tell from my accent that I too, am Elvish. After we 'sleep', I will rememorize spells@ Midnight.
I speak Goblin, so if the voices sound Goblin, Hobgoblin or Bugbear, I may recognize them.
My new Spells are :0-Create Water, Purify Food and Drink,Detect Poison,Mending.1-Random Action, Command,Summon Monster I,Change Self.
If I detect that they are Goblins etc...I will cast Change Self to appear as a Hobgoblin when they come in the next day during the Ruckus my cell mates create.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC*

Uriel, whats your character's name?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2002)

OoC "Dyrnin the Vagabond" is what he goes by.

(In Common)
'Hmm...what a delicious predicament The Trickster has put me in.' A few titters and a snicker escape from Dyrnin's cell.
'Well, oh King of Jesters, let's see what your Disciple can make of this, eh? It should be grand in the telling if I survive...and if I don't I'll see you in the next World.'
'Ho, there, you in the other cells, I am Dyrnin, Dyrnin the Vagabond, or the Grey Cat, Erodech the Sly,Vursais Quickfingers, Mirtanael the Fickle...the names come and go like my moods.
Dyrnin will do for here and now.'
Dyrnin looks through his belongings to see what the jailers may not have found.
OoCid I get to make the Water etc...for the others? Did I recognize the voices?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 what happend with the gaurds, if nothing happed i will sleep for the rest of the night. also if that guy in what ever cell says he wants my water skin then i will give it to him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2002)

ooc: alright, I go with aforemtioned spell list, with the modification of swapping "soften earth and stone" for "charm person or animal"... because soften stone doesn't work on worked stone.  so yeah.

In character:

Nameroc Narrows his eyes and bides his time, waiting until only one guard is alone near the cells, perhaps waiting for the others to file out.  At that point, he holds the mistletoe and intones in the strange and unique language of the druids, _"Harken to me, child of the earth."_   He hopes the guard's will is weak, because if it isn't, this won't be the last time he invokes nature today.

Game stuff:  Guessed what I just cast....


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

Alright, The guards seemingly Ignore Dyrnin.  They gradually filing out, the good-grammar one first, followed by the other too.  The last one says, "Darnmest, I rully rully dun Lick you!"  

*Nameroc*:  You successfully cast the spell (I didnt roll... the worked ground is smarter!) and he says, "Hullo."

*Rest*: You all throw your waterskins stealthfully to Dyrnin, and he fills them with water.

*Dyrnin*: You don't find anything special about the language, it wasn't an accent.. he is just REALLY stupid.


----------



## Zarius (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I noticed I didn't pick my languages so here they are:
           Common, Elven, and Sylvan

[IC]

Zarius awakes from his sleep, looks around the room seeing the guards and the other cell mates. He then gets up after about 2 minutes and goes to a dark corner of the cell and leans up against the wall. He then mudders in Sylvan, " Well this is a nice place to be after waking up from a nice dream."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

Avan will wait till the next day. He will be pleasent and answer anyones questions and get to know everyone but will not attempt to anger the guards. (OOC: you haven't told me if I detect evil on them) Avan will tell the other prisoners that he is a Paladin and that they will not be in bondage long. He also feels that they might be in for a gladiatorial style series of combats. Avan thinks these bastards are slavers.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2002)

OOC to EMD: Is there anything in my stuff that I might make a makeshift Lockpick from? Did they find my hidden tools as well?
Any wire or such in my gear left?


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Dyrnin*: After looking for about 20 minutes for anything that could be used for a lockpick, you can't seem to remember where you put it.

*Nameroc*: The guard stands before you, and asks, 'Ey, fremd... Why it you be dere?'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

[OOC- have we been able to deternime what these beings are?]

Avan will use detect evil on all of the prisoners just to see if anyone of them is possibly working for the jailers. He will also try to speak to his captors.
in common..."Excuse me. May I speak to whom ever is in charge here? I would like to see your commanding officer."
Avan will use his diplomacy skill if he can to get some attention.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 im hear but my character has gone to sleep for the night


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*heh*









*OOC:*


 Sorry, I keep forgetting about the detect evil stuff 







 When the jailers first came, you had noticed an evil presense, not incredibly evil... but evil none-the-less.  

*Aven*: When you detect evil on the prisoners, you find none.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


im waiting for the next day so we can get on with the campain


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Well, there is a lot to happen before tomarrow in the game! For one thing, the guard is a new-found friend thanks to spellcasting, and someone (i forget which) just found a hole in the wall with a piece of paper in it!


----------



## Sulli (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


Jemal is the one that found the peace of paper and the charming peson is the only one that knows that he got the gaurd is charmed so my character is tring to sleep unless somebody tells my chgaracter otherwise


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

Thank you for the lead-in, Mr. DM

After the guard(s) leave, Al'quien makes a rude gesture at their departing backs and creeps forward (with his spoon, they forgot to take it. HEHE) to peer around either way, making sure there's no guards near his cell.  Once he's sure, He'll move to the hole, and see if he can lift the  stone. (Careful not to drop it)  He then pulls the paper out to examine it quietly, keeping an eye/ear out for guards.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 8, 2002)

Nameroc shudders at the guard's mispronouciations.  _Go 'lick' bark, you gormless worm...._  He grits his teeth and speaks in common heavily sylvan-accented common, rusty from disuse.  "That's what I hoped you could tell me.  Why am I here?  How did I get here?  Where the hell is 'here'?  What's this judgement day thing?  And do you,"  Nameroc closes his eyes and hopes, "have the key for this cell, or can you get it?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

Avan continues to watch the activity of the other prisoners. He notices the Elf in the corner speaking to one of the captors. "Please. Guard. I would like to speak to some one in charge."


----------



## Sulli (Dec 8, 2002)

since there is so much talking in the hallways, thock can't get to sleep so he walks to the bars and askes "what is the world is going on.????" 

once thock gets to the bars he just rest his arms on the cross bars


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Stupid Guard*: Speaking to the _charm_er, " Yur's hurr to werk..."  He then turns to Avan, " I dun tink he wanna talk wit you... " he then growls a little and begins talking to his 'friend', "We broughteded you hurr.. to work.. and tomurrer day [day = they] will see if'n yull work gudd, i tink u will ... ooohhhh, yea i gots der keyses right hurr.." and he hold them up...

*Guard #2*: "What der hell'n you do?  You cunnt give dem der keys!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

Avan turns to the Smarter guard "Hey you. Stop telling him what to do!" Avan turns to the stupid guard. "You go ahead and do whatever you like with those keys." Praying that He can get the stupid guard to give the keys to the Elf.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 in saying the smarter guard, I assume that you mean *Guard 2*, (not much smarter)..







*Guard 2*: "Ey, You'n butter nut give dem da key!"

*Stupid Guard*: "His is muh fremd!" and he throws the keys into the cell.

Right as he says him being a friend the other guard comes into view from the right and yells, "EY! You @#$%^ Bufoon!" and pulls out his short sword.. the 2 fight for a couple of minutes but *Guard 2* stabs the moron through the middle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

Avan waves at Nameroc. Trying to get him to throw the keys to him. Nameroc's cell is open correct?
"Over here. I can deal with the guards." He says just loud enough that he may or may not be heard over the fighting. He doesn't want to distract them.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*Assuming*









*OOC:*


I assume that Nameroc is going to open his cell and then throw the keys the next person, then the next then the next... and i assume this is happening WHILE the fighting is going on.







When *Gaurd 2* is left he looks at Nameroc and in horror he screams, "JAIL BROKEDNESS"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2002)

Avan will Punch at the Guard (#2). using Smite Evil to actualy do some damage. (OOC: Is Avan's gauntlet there or is all of his armor gone?)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

All armor is gone! 

As Avan swings his fist at the armored man, (20 {natural}, 4 .. regular hit  ) and right about as he hits the man his hand glows a bright blue, and he (3 + 2+3=8) slams his hand through the armor and the chest.  The already mangled body falls to the ground.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2002)

I jump out of my cell, somersualt under a guard's swing, picking up a fallen short sword.  I jump back up in time to kick off the other wall (rather then crash into it), and using that momentum jam the sword into the jailer's back, hoping to get the heart.


(I pick up a short sword from a fallen guy (using tumble if necessary....(6 ranks + 5dex = 11, d20 = 8, success), then stab one of the surviving guards (d20 = 17, AB w/ss = 1Bab+3Str = 4 hit AC <22, dmg 1d6+3 = 9...said creature may be considered flat-footed from not yet moving...if so +1d6 = 4, +9 =  13 total))

(OOC: I will try to get anytinhg ranged if I can find it...even suitable knives....I wannqa be able to use my PBS and RS)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

*ERRR*

Clarification!!!! I do rolling


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2002)

Doh...I should have posted a little later . Sorry bout that.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

Right as Avan puts his hand through * Guard 2* 2 more run out.  "Get him," yells one without any mispronunciations.  "Tay, I will buss!"

The guards run to the fray..

Whose gunna attack, and if so what ya gunna do?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 8, 2002)

Action as before, aimed at one of those guys, if there had only been two in the room in the first place.

The tumble check would not be necessary to pick up the sword, tohugh if both those guys were down.

The other tumbling was just flavor.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 8, 2002)

Im going to wait until more people post wut they are going to do... when i get 4 of the 6 (maybe less) Ill finish the combat


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

ooc:  Also, you should roll initiative I should think...

ic:  Nameroc nearly fumbles the keys as he exitedly unlocks his own cell, and then throws them to the person opposite him, who, if he recalls correctly, is named Thock.  As soon as the other guard is fallen, he checks on "his" guard to see whether he's dead, or how far dead he is.  If it looks like a _Cure Light Wounds_ (or better, _Cure Minor_) spell will waken him, he'll do so- he still needs questions answered, even if this simpleton won't be _much_ help.  At the very least, another warm body on their side....  Failing that, he'll search either body for a dagger, and attack with it on his next turn.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 9, 2002)

*OOC:*




DM_Matt, wuts your character's name.. and then  did you send me anything other than 'Partial stats'

Initiatives!!

*Dyrnin*=22
*DMATT*=21
*Thock* = 16
*Al'Quien*=15
*Zarius*= 10
*Nameroc*=7

For this Inits generally arent going to matter.. it wasnt supposed to be difficult


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




*snif* Avan doesn't matter? I don't get to move?


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 9, 2002)

Im sorry.. heh I knew there was a problem... I only planned for 6 people...  I KNEW something was awkward... Oh well,,, someone will just have to die...

as for Avan    Init = 15


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

"Well now." Avan says as he pulls the bits of guard from his gloves. "And who among you dares to challange me? I just split his skull in two. Who's next?" As soon as a guard comes near Avan he will try to kick the guard into the cell he used to occupy.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 9, 2002)

"I'll have none of this!" the intelligent guard says, "STOP NOW!"

*DM_Matts char*: As there is only one within attacking range, you run towards the corpse, dive to the ground, grab a short sword, and you then attack the large... thing.  (DM Matt's character name) lunges towards *Guard 3* ( 17 + 4 = 20) and hits him (6+3=9) in the shoulder, cutting through the armor.

*Nameroc*: casts _Cure Minor_ on his 'friend.' The stupid guard then glows for a bit and stops bleeding.

*Argent*: then runs next to the previously wounded guard and (18) easily shoves him into a previously inhabited cell.  And locks it.

"Hey!" the intelligent guard seems to panic, "You must stop, NOW!"  all of you see him shuffling behind his back.

Just seconds later an enormous badger comes out from behind him.  He continues to shuffle behind his back, then he stops and seems like he gained some confidence, "You cannot leave here alive!  Hrmmm, seems as if none of you know where you are.." leaving his voice trail off.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

ooc: Hopefully the last question along these lines- did they leave me my beech-bar scroll of _Animal Friendship_?  If so....

IC:

Nameroc grins at seeing the first natural thing in ages, and pulls out a small square of white beech bark and unrolls it, reading the Druidic words.  "_Come, friend, and follow me,_"  he speaks simply to the badger.


ooc: If not... (assuming that there's a dagger to be had).

Nameroc grabs a dagger from his "friend's" belt and brandishes it at the guard.

"I want answers, now, or else you'll be facing odds of six against one.  What in the name of the Shawm is going on here?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I sent an undated character to EMD...Name = Joran Greenarrow















*OOC:*


 So thats where Paragon Badger went...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


asumming my character is unlocked from his cell







hes going to use the only weapond he has, ready action if the gaurds tri to hurt any of our friend he will get a raged fist comming at him. also if any more gaurds come thught the door i will tri to stop there progress from freeing the other gaurd. Basicly thock will gaurd the one we have hostage now and prevent him or his friends from hurting us.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Al'quien Hefts the Cinder block and comes up behind a guard (Preferably the one my 'cellmates' aren't talking to, and DEFINITELY NOT the one whos helping us.), and my cinder block meets the back of his head with a big bang.

OOC: I pick up the cinder block and bring it down on the back of one of the bad-guys heads.


----------



## Zarius (Dec 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 If I am in a cell with one of the other characters that has gotten free...

[IC]

Zarius will leave his cell and prepare a ready action for if one of the guards comes with my reach he will throw that guard into the bars of the cell.









*OOC:*


 If I am still locked up...

[IC]

Zarius will run up to the bars and say " Throw me the keys so I can get out of here." He will also set a ready action also when a guard comes within reach he will grapple the guard up against the bars so that the others may get free shots apon him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *ooc: Hopefully the last question along these lines- did they leave me my beech-bar scroll of Animal Friendship?  If so....
> 
> IC:
> 
> ...



OOC: Sorry to burst your bubble but even from a scroll, AF takes an *HOUR* to cast.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

*Avan's next turn*

Avan stands ready to take out another guard. He will hold his action until the enemy is within range. (and hopes someone throws him a short sword.)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 9, 2002)

*k*









*OOC:*


 Some clarifications, there is only one guard left, and technically its 2 to 6 (not 1 on 6 like you told him)  Another thing is, if they were smart enough to not give you PENS because they were sharp, you think they'd let you have a Scroll?
Al'Quien- Since there is only one guard left, im assuming you don't try to hit him with the block







*Al'quien*: You pick up the large brick and walk into the hallway.
*Nameroc*:  grabs a short sword (closest thing to dagger) from his "friend's" belt and brandishes it at the guard.
*Rest*: you guys all walk into the hallway and put your fists up as if to fight.

*Guard 4*: "Uhhmmm," he seems a little flustered, "if you guys don't get back in your cell, I will see to it that you are killed!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2002)

How big IS the badger?  Preferably describe in terms of a known animal.  (i.e. its the size of a wolf, german shepard, lion, etc)....


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2002)

OoC:Hmm, I'm jumping right into the middle of this, I guess. I'll cast Random Actin on the remaining guard.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Al'quien shrugs and brings the block down with all his might (2-handed), trying to knock-out the guard.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: k*



			
				EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> *Another thing is, if they were smart enough to not give you PENS because they were sharp, you think they'd let you have a Scroll?*




Ah well, worth a try  (by the way, Argent, see PHB pg 126, "acticating magic items"- it takes the same time as the spell).   Now Nameroc is really wishing he put ranks in Animal Empathy, though (see below).

Ic: 

_They're like animals_ thinks Nameroc, not unapprovingly, as his cellmates attack the guards ferociously with whatever means at their disposal.  _Any animal will fight like mad when caged or cornered...._  A thought pops into his head-  if the overlarge badger- perhaps a dire animal?- was here and domesticated, he might be able to exert influence over it....

He speaks loudly and clearly in common to the Badger of the sounds of the battle around him, and hope that he gets the words and intonation right.  "Heel."  The badger seems to hesitate, and he repeats the command, trying not to let desperation edge in to his voice.  "Heel!"

_Game Stuff:_  Attempt to use the "Handle a domestic animal" part of the "handle animal" skill, which he has at +5.  This makes the assumption that the Badger is domesticated, but oh well....  Another thing to note, could take more than a round.  Nameroc'll keep on doing it next round, if needed, and barring the unexpected.

One last thing (is it a problem if the "game stuff" section is longer than the role-playing? ) can Nameroc identify what the badger is with Wilderness Lore or Knowledge: Nature?

edit:  If I can, I'll slowly hand the short sword I'm holding to Avan while I talk.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2002)

I stab the guard.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

Avan will hold back and not get in the others way. He will brace if the badger attacks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: k*



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> (by the way, Argent, see PHB pg 126, "acticating magic items"- it takes the same time as the spell).   *




And the spell takes an hour to cast.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 9, 2002)

*Blah*









*OOC:*


_  Im too lazy to roll, so Im going to.    The badger is about the size of a mastiff. _








*Dyrnin*: You successfully cast the spell, and the guard does nothing but stand completely still.

*AL'Quien*:  You run towards the overconfident guard, and smash the brick over his head.

*Nameroc*: You attempt to handle the badger [DM contemplates handling a Badger the size of a mastiff... nah]  and you fail, your coo-ing at the badger seems to anger it more than calm it.

*Joran*: You lunge at the guard (now on the ground)  and pierce it through him.  He bleeds quite a bit and gurgles, "Auugghh, stooop.."

*Badger*: he backs up, looking in horror as his master gets beaten... he begins to vibrate and his eyes narrow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

Avan waches the animal and says "Can someone here deal with an enraged Badger? I can't do anything with out my weapons."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

ooc: PHB again, this time page 173.  Casting tims: 1 action.



> [DM contemplates handling a Badger the size of a mastiff... nah]




A valid point.   In a similar way, I got an amusing image of trying to follow some poor bewildered animal around for an our chanting and waving my hands for an hour around trying to cast _Animal Friendship_ on it...

ic:    _Damn!  I don't want to hurt it, but there's not much choice now..._  He shudders thinking what an enranged dire badger could do to a bunch of unarmed and unarmored people....  So he closes his eys, waves his arms, holly in hand, and chants.  _"Fire, heed me."_  A scimitar of glowing flame burst from his hand, and he advances on the badger, a smilar flame burning in his eyes.  When two animals have their survival at stake, no quarter is asked or given.

Game stuff:  Flame blade.  1d8+1.  Move until 10ft away from badger.

Edit: added more melodramatic text.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2002)

I try to take advantage of someone flanking the Bager and stab it.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

*Grrr*

As you approach the badger it growls, "grrrrrrr" (the joy of a bored DM), and backs into a corner.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2002)

[does your post mean it's a new round?]

Nameroc sees someone going for the badger, and tries to stop them.  "You idiot!  If it's wounded, it'll never back down!"  He keeps the badger cornered, ready the hit it with the flaming sword if it tries anything.  "Let's get out that door and out of here, fast!"

ooc:  I'm assuming I know a certain amount about it, since it's a wild animal.  If at any point I assume to much, call me on it.   I don't want to metagame, but this is a druid....


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

*fair nuff*

Fair 'nuff


----------



## Kang (Dec 10, 2002)

*sorry...but...?*

OOC: I realize I have no place to comment, seeing as I am not in, but wouldn't it have been more economical for the druid to have cast Shillelagh on his spoon, rather than flameblade?  I only ask b/c flameblade is lvl 2, is it not, whereas shillelagh is only lvl. 1 I think.  Further, the EMD had already allowed someone to use the spoon as a cudgel (Jemal, I think), which made it fit the definition for the spell.  Plus, you would have gotten your strength added to a d10.  If I am off track completely, then sorry. /OOC


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

OoC:Sure would be nice if the Druid could pick up an Animal Companion here. :O

IC:'Hmm, this seems an odd situation.'

OoC:Is there now a Short Sword that I can get to?
Like the one from the guard that I cast the spell on?
Mmmm...Short Sword, my chosen weapon...


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

"Asumming that the one gaurd is dead and the other is going to be dead. also that we have the keys to the cells mabye we have the keys to get out of this place. there is on;y one problem, we have little to no weaponds and no armour. how in this lovely world are we supost to get out of hear. we just killed two gaurds and are out of our cells which mean there are two gaurd that we know about and we only know about this room."

"Just curious what do you thing is above this WOOD roof. we could start the roof on fire in one of the cells and let it burn the roof in the cell away."

"also we could relock ourselfs in the cells with the two garuds in the two cells that the dead people are in and wait till the next gaurds come in and kill then storm the rest of the place to get out of hear."

"so what do you want to tri.?????"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 first, no one attacked with a spoon... just used it to pry open a brick


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


i know i never said anybody use the spoon


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: sorry...but...?*



			
				Kang said:
			
		

> * Further, the EMD had already allowed someone to use the spoon as a cudgel (Jemal, I think), *





he did


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

OoC:EMD, I didn't see anyone claim the 2nd guard's sword, if so, I'm picking it up.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


ok im sorry do you think there is anything on the two gaurds that would be like a axe or armour that would fit thock???


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC: First off, I never hit anyone with my spoon.  I used it to pry a brick out of the wall.  I smashed THE BRICK over the guards head, not the spoon.  
Secondly, to uriel - Short sword's your favored weapon, eh?  Interestnig seeing as how mine's the Gladius (Roman shortsword).

IC:
Al'quien grabs his pack, stuffing the note in it.  He steps forward, crouching, and faces the badger eye-to-eye.  Staring the badger straight in the eye to hold his attention while speaking calmly out-loud.  "Everyone get around him, and take all the stuff you can get from the guards.  You, with the flaming blade, stay here, we should be able to keep his attention long enough for everyone to escape."  He has his hands raised in front of him in a calming gesture, yet also ready to grapple the badger if it moves to attack anyone.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

"ok i see that somebody else wants to get out of hear"

i will grab all my stuff pluse anything that i could use as a weapond and lisen to our friend hear. once in the hallway i will wait till everybody is out there.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2002)

"Name's Nameroc,"  he says, not taking his eyes off the badger.  "And don't stare it down, it'll think you're threatening it," he says, speaking from past expierience.  He trails off, and then speaks up again.  "Hurry up, the lot of you- cornered animals get ansty before too long, as we all so amply demonstrated."  When all the others have gone, Nameroc nods at the elf and murmurs "Get my bag too, won't you?"  When all his possesions have been got, he backs out the door and closes it behind him.

ooc: Flame blade lasts a minute/level- how long has it been thus far?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

OoC:Knows what a Gladius is, and it is the latin word for sword and all.Anyways, I still ahven't seen anyone claiming it, so I'm picking up the 2nd sword. 

IC:Well, where to now, my fellow Jackaninnies?
We seem deep in the hot oil, as they say...
Anyone have a plan?


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

"well is we knew where we are and where we need to go (hint hint DM). all i know is that we need to go up to get to the ground level. so which way is up. anybody know????."


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 the sword is still around.   Im not going to do this as combat, just as actions, unless some attacking happens.  also, i never said the intelligent guard died!







*OOC:*





*Badger*:  As your eyes meet the squinted eyes of the badger, he LEAPS at Al'Quien. (natural 20.. regular hit)  The badger bites you in the arm and scratches in the chest (10 Damage overall) 


alright COMBAT


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


you mean we have to fight this thinf as well, o great







i will tri to get al-quien out of the room then tri to lock the door.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

Al'quein swears in pain, and rolls away from the Badger.(OOC: Tumbling out of combat towards the S.Sword)  "Thanks for the warning, Nameroc, but lets get out of here!"  He says as he grabs up the last sword (Unless someone else grabbed it), and then moves VERY carefuly and unthreateningly towards the door.  Soon as I get there (and everyone else is out) I'll leave the badger in there with the wounded guard (HEHEHE).
OOC:
Full Defense action, I have over 5 ranks in tumble, and I'll be using Expertise(I think I took it, but can't remember).  He'll NEED a nat 20 to hit me again.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 You tell _that_ to the Badger, lol  What will your AC be total then?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

"Fields of Gladshiem!" Avan yells and runs to Al'quein. "Let me see that wound." Avan lays on hands and restores 6 points of damage. Avan helps Al'quein out of the area. "Well, It would seem we're free for the moment."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

*7 posts back, I beat ya to it *

OoC:Knows what a Gladius is, and it is the latin word for sword and all.Anyways, I
                         still ahven't seen anyone claiming it, so I'm picking up the 2nd sword.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2002)

Nameroc feels no emnemity to the badger; it is, after all, just a scared animal, cornered and with a companion dead or wounded; whats more, the elf had foolishly made eye contact.  He brandishes the flaming sword at the badger, hoping to keep it at bay with fire, and makes for the door, closing it behind him.

Game stuff:  Move for the door, ready action to strike if the badger comes close, then shut the door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC: Just to be sure it is understood. Avan is not in the jail area any longer.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm assuming everyone's out now, with the door shut.  If the badger makes an attack at me while I'm heading for the door, my AC is 22 (Yes, I know I'm not wearing armor.  )

BTW, Just an ooc note to the druid guy: Making eye contact with an animal is usually the best way to keep it from attacking... It's a show that you're not scared of it, but aren't going to attack it first.  That's how animals 'intimidate' each other.  Apparently badgers don't know that (OW, by the way!)  oh well, we're out now.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 10, 2002)

"Ok now that were all out now which way do we go???. i would assume that we would have to go up." 







*OOC:*


unless this is a backwards place and the jail is in the tallest tower


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 11, 2002)

*WRONG*

Hey!  I said it was COMBAT... thus its still frothing on top of the wounded guy!!!  Where did you guys get the hint that combat was over??!!?!?!?!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2002)

I stab the badger, getting sneak attack dmg.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2002)

Charges the Badger with the newly acquired Short Sword If I get the charge, I'll be +8 to hit, 1D6+1, with another +1D6 sneack attack damage if someone else is opposite.

'Have at Thee!!!!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

Al'quien will try to get away from the badger while his comrades are poking it.   (Tumble)
PS. I forgot to save my character, could you e-mail it to me, EMD?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

Avan will remain outside the combat and search the next room or hall way.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 11, 2002)

since i don't have a weapond i will stay out of combat and gaurd the door incase other gaurds come . incase my comrades needed anyhelp then i will jump in and attack with my fist.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 11, 2002)

*Alright*









*OOC:*


 I don't have my books with me.  Ill email it too you tomarrow, Im on the wrong puter and no time now







*All*: jump on it and stab it, overwhelming the frightened creature.  The 3 short swords stabbing in at every possible angle, and slowly the creature dies.

*Guard*:  It pulls out the wand it was fumbling with before you guys rushed him, and points it at the group, and you all pass out.


   ILL POST LATER, DUN GOT TIME


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

When did you say he was fumbling for a wand, let alone a "Super Wand 'o DM Taking out the Whole Party (of elves...with a sleep spell) Automaticaly Even Though its Probably on a Low-Level Guy(TM)"


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 12, 2002)

EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> *
> "Hey!" the intelligent guard seems to panic, "You must stop, NOW!"  all of you see him shuffling behind his back.
> 
> Just seconds later an enormous badger comes out from behind him.  He continues to shuffle behind his back, then he stops and seems like he gained some confidence, *












*OOC:*


 Shuffle behind back == getting wand outta pocket and putting it into his hand! 







Hrmmm, I take that back although it does work out... 

He points it at the group and suddenly the world goes quite, (you can still see, but talking has no result)

You all see him mouthing some words (!@#$) and he pulls out a different stick.... AoO


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

[OOC: I need clarification. How many guards are in the room? Just the one? and How did he get there? Past Avan, who has been at the door searching the new area of the map?]
"....... ... ..... ..."
(Can't hear what he said in the silence field.)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

So did I manage to get away from the badger with my tumbling?  If not, I'll try again.  If I did get away, I'll look around, then charge the guard, trying to distract him or stop him. (BULL RUSH)


----------



## Sulli (Dec 12, 2002)

when the gaurd is tring for his other wand i will rush him and tri to knock him out or get the rode away from him, perferably towards our companions.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2002)

Partial-Charge on the move action and stab him, arranging for flanking  if possible.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 12, 2002)

Nameroc swears, and is censored by the magical silence.  He rushes at the guard and swings his flaming blade at him
game notes:  Charging +2hit/-2 ac.  Touch attack.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

OOC:
Allright, Who drank the mountaindew?  

otherwise known as:
BUMP


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

"Leave the guard to his fate with the badger. We need to get to freedom." Avan is still tryong to get out of the room.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 14, 2002)

Agrees, 'Let us flee this dreary place.' Heads after the others going for the door/way out.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

*DM Change!*

Hey all,
EMD is having internet problems and has asked me to take over DMing for now. 
So.... As god.. the badger is dead and the guards are also dead. what now? Avan is still trying to get everyone out of the door and into the stairway up.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 15, 2002)

well now that they are dead letus comtinue up and onwards to freedom. bye they way which way is out of hear????. anybody know????


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

Avan is standing on the bottom step of the stairway leading up. He says it is all clear in the stair well but he thinks he can hear voices above him.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 15, 2002)

Nameroc shakes his head.  "I have no memory of having come here.  If we can get outside, I'll have a much better chance of knowing where we are and leading us away from this nature-forsaken place.  Yes, let us move upwards- I'd like to have a go at those who trapped me."  He jerks his chin upwards towards the voices, and twitches his wrist, flicking the flaming blade around.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 16, 2002)

i will join them at the steps with a ready action. i will attack the first gaurd of person that will harm the group when i can reach them.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Al'quien stuffs his "super-spoon" into his pack, and picks up anything that could be used as a weapon (OOC: Is that cinder block still intact?) and quickly searches the guards.  Then, he moves after the others, and if they stop anywhere, pulls out the paper he found in his cell, so he can examine it.  Otherwise, he's got his (Insert impromptu weapon name here) ready.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

from the guards you find 3 masks that were covering thier elvish faces. 3 short swords and 2 wands. there are 8 spoons. The cinder block is intact.
The doorway leads to a short flight of stairs and a trap door.
Avan cannot take point because he's an NPC at the moment. Who will be first up the stairs?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

"Anybody know how to use these sticks?  If so, gimme one'o them swords and take it."  Al'Quien will put on one of the masks, and take point (IF, and ONLY IF he gets a sword.  Otherwise, he'll follow along 2nd in line, with the cinder-block)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

As Al'Quien puts on the mask he starts to see visions. There are faeries all around him and they are begging him to take the mask off before it is too late.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 16, 2002)

if one of the short swords are not being used by somebody i will take it and go up the stars first.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Who has what...
DM_Matt, Namaroc and, Uriel have the short swords. 
Al'quien has 2 wands and 3 masks. 
Everyone else has theirt respective packs.
and the spoon from their cell.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

*Rogues Gallery is open*

I made a thread for the characters in the Rogues gallery site.

Please post your character there and also send me a copy at Grimmbear@aol.com
I need to know who is still playing.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Al'quien rips the mask off, turns back to the cell door, throws the 3 masks in, and closes the door.  Turning back to see the confused faces, he shakes his head.  "You don't wanna know.  So, anyone gonna trade me a sword for one of these magic sticks?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 17, 2002)

Nameroc gives Al'quien an odd look.  "If you say..."  He picks up both of the wands, testing to see if he can use either of them.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

Dyrnin grins and says 'Maybe this might help us in our escape.
OoC:Casts Change Self to appear as one of the guards.

IC:"Duh, how'd dis look, guys?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *Nameroc gives Al'quien an odd look.  "If you say..."  He picks up both of the wands, testing to see if he can use either of them. *



Sorry  Nameroc, I don't have any information on the characters. I have no dea if you can use them either.
Can you all PLEASE post your charactwers in the roguse gallery forum. the thread is "The Elves of Elvish Misconceptions".
Until I know what I'M facing as a DM I can't advance the plot much.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 17, 2002)

Whoops.  Sorry.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: Well that presents a bit of a problem.  I don't have a copy of my character, And I asked da dog to email it to me, but he lost his net access right after that.  All I know is: 
Rng1/Brb1/Fgtr1
Specialized in two-weapon fighting with Gladius (Feats for shortsword or gladius work the same, so I can use it OR shortswords, if I have to.)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 17, 2002)

*BACK*

Alright, Your god is back and the DM freaked EVERYTHING


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 17, 2002)

*Alright,*

We are going to have to back up.. a lot... If you want to go along his path post that this, if you would allow me to come back... post your opinion...  I will go faster, I have a plot now


----------



## Kang (Dec 17, 2002)

*My vote...*

Not to sound rude, but I vote for...

... the DM who includes me!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2002)

OoC: Argent was just helping till you came back, EMD...I can backtrack, no biggie.
'DREAM SEQUENCE!''What do ya mean J.R. isn't Dead!?! Frell that! Where is he!?!?! FIREBALL COMIN' ONLINE!'

Hey...I had a random Farscape/'Dallas'/Knights of the Dinner Table paradigm shift///ARGH!! My head!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Welcome back!
Please take over!
I want to play.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 18, 2002)

*Blah*

Well, We are going to back up considerably, I apologize.




The guards are dead.  You all stand before the dead beings.   Alright, Argent... the Gladius guy ... and another have short swords.         There are 2 small sticks next to the corpse, and no one has the ability to speak



If I referred to you ask something other than your name, please tell me who you are


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

*Woo Hoo! Avan's back in business.*

Avan will open the door leading out. Short sword in hand. he will wave to the others to come with him.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 18, 2002)

When you kill the stick-wielding guard, his form contorts and melds to a grayish form.

As you open the door and there is a cul-de-sac  identicle to the one you just left.  Spoons in hand you walk through the door, every cell has a being in it, every being is dead.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

"Well Comrade's, Do we check the bodies or keep going?"
Avan moves to the next door to make sure nothing comes through with out his knowledge.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 18, 2002)

if aven is garding the door i will start to check the bodies for anthing that could be useful, ie weapond, gold, maps!!!!! etc.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

"I say we check the bodies, THEN get the heck outa here!"  Al'quien will check out the paper he found while everyone else is talking + searching.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 18, 2002)

None of these cells are open, you get the keys from the guards (I assume) and open the cells, all of the corpses have a spoon each.  Other than that they have nothing of interest.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

With all the searching done Avan will ask Are there any among us with a skill to open locks? I'm not a locksmith and I'm sure I want to set off any security devices.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 19, 2002)

Clarification: You open the doors with the keys... and search inside them for the spoons and such.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *Clarification: You open the doors with the keys... and search inside them for the spoons and such. *



I was talking about the way out. not the cell doors.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 19, 2002)

The next set of doors is open....   As you guys open it you see stairs leading DOWN.  And a few voices from below (Deja Vu, eh?)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Avan prays to himself as he quietly heads down stairs. (untrained move silent is +5) Do I understand the voices? What language is it?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

Al'quien stuffs the paper into his pack with an exasperated sigh, thinking 'Maybe I'll be able to read it NEXT time we stop, if the gods allow'

OOC: hint hint.  I've posted "examining" the paper at least 3 different times.  I don't know whether you just keep missing it or are ignoring it b/c you haven't figured out what it says, but I'ld love an answer even if it's just "The paper is blank".  Then I can use it to roll some tobacco or something.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


  Well, your entirely correct, a) I have forgot many times and b) others i ignore it... 








Alright, I want everyone to post their Name, and their character name and classes... like    
 EMD   Dungeon Master    999th DM   (also if your the half-elf)


And,

As you glance at the rectangular piece of paper, you are baffled at the beautiful lines, but of course, they make no sense.  You recognize some characters, but none make a word you know.


As you slowly walk down the stairway, you move utterly silent, you tap your foot on the wall to make sure that you are moving.  The voices are in common, and they are talking about a 'plan'  you hear 3 different voices, overall intelligent sounding.  You hear some loud thumps, also.











*OOC:*


 And don't you forget, i am your gods


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 19, 2002)

ooc: Nameroc, half-elf druid 3.  Is my flame blade still up (i.e, has more than 3 minutes passed since the fracas)?
If so....

Ic:  "I've had enough of this," growls Nameroc quietly.  "Let's slay them all and get out of here."  If no one objects, he strides towards the door, throws it open, and starts swinging.

ooc: if not...

ic:  Nameroc, who picked up the two sticks the guard was carrying, takes a moment to inspect them to see if they have any use other than firewood, while straining his ears to listen to the conversation.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Thock barbaren 3 elf

since there is nothing to find a put 3 spoons in my pack from the dead guys and move towards the door as quietly as i can't. once im there im going to ask in a quiet tone. "what do you hear????".


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC: First off, I know that the DM is the 'gods', that was the point of the joke.  2nd, my character is Al'quien, Rngr1/Brb1/Fgtr1.

IC: 
Al'quien raises his sword and nods at Nameroc, speaking quietly.  "Yeah, lets kick their butts!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

[OOC: Avan Whitespell Elf Paladin]

Avan leads the party until Nameroc dashes in front of him. Avan follows as fast as he can noticing how fast Nameroc moves and is impressed. So much for being cautious!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2002)

*'another guy with a short sword'*

I'm Dyrnin, Elf Rogue1/Cleric 2 of Erevan Ilesere.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2002)

*Backtracking*

Guess I haven't used my Change Self spell yet, seeing as that was tied to the fill-in DM's line of adventure. I'll wait on it, I guess.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 20, 2002)

And I'm Joran Greenarrow (Rog1/Clr1/MonteRanger1). I agree with Nameroc.  Let us move swiftly yet stealthily to slaughter these degerates or our kind.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 22, 2002)

*Nameroc*:  Your blade is, unfortunatly, not lit.  You inspect them and recall when the guy pointed one at everyone, they went silent.

*Thock*:  You put the spoons in your backpack (I assume everyone brought their backpacks).  And you slowly go down the stairs by the door, and you mutter, "What do you hear'.

*Al'Quien*:  You ready for battle, and after your comment, everyone seems enthused(sp?).

*All*:  You all get to the bottom of the stairs, the door is still shut.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

At the bottom of the stairs Avan will open the door and allow the others to charge ahead.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 22, 2002)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *Nameroc:  Your blade is, unfortunatly, not lit.   *




Hoo boy.  Unarmed druid combat! 

IC:

Growling like a wild beast, Nameroc charges into the room, all of his focus on the first person he sees.  He charges them and leaps at them like a lion, and fights with all the ferocity of one as he tries to bring his opponent to the ground.

ooc:  Charge and attempt to grapple closest opponent.  Hopefully we get a surprise round and poor Nameroc doesn't suffer any AoO....


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

OoC:Er...so much for 'recasting' my Change Self and trying some sort of Subterfuge. OK, lets party! I do have a keen short sword, after all.

IC:Mumbling 'Crazy Druids...flowers growing out of their ears...' Dyrnin prepares to move in and attack (hopefully getting sneak attacks against flanked foes) whichever fool presents himself for his blade.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

Al'quien will enter and go after whichever enemy appears most dangerous.  If none appear any more dangerous than any others, then whichever I can get to first.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 24, 2002)

Would anyone be angry if i just did things more roleplaying than actual dice roling, like you run in and attack people, as opposeed to 'you run in and attack (die roll) and hit'????


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't care either way. I don't require you to post the dice rolls (it sort of kills gameflow anyways).


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 24, 2002)

*BORED DM`*

Do to my boredom ill assume you all follow the leader.

You all quickly file into the room, the 3 figures look at you in horror.  Behind them each is an animal a LOT loarger than you think they should be.

*Figure 1*:  He quickly picks up his longsword and goes into a defensive stance.

*Figure 2*:  He also picks up his longsword and moves next to his companion.

*Figure 3*:  Being a little bit smaller than the rest, he quickly yells, "JAIL BREAK!" followed by, "Get THEM!"

*Large Ape*:  He runs toward Thock.

*Large Pig*:  He runs toward Al'Quien

*Large Weasel*:  He runs toward Dyrnin

All PCs get to attack first... im too lazy to do initiatives


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

"A pig?"  Al'quien puts his sword between him and the pig, hoping to spear it as it comes closer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 24, 2002)

Avan will attack the first humanoid. trying to get the blade from it's hands.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

i will tri to flip him over myself so he lands on his back(in raged). he will tri to use a spoon as a weapond to kill the ape while he is on his back, if i can't do that i will wresal with him tring to break his neck or spine.(which ever is more vonerable.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: BORED DM`*

actions:  as above,  going for figure 2.  Initiative, if you don't want to roll it, is 18.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2002)

Will try to Tumble out of the way of the Weasel as it reaches me, hoping to perhaps get
a Sneak attack on it as it attacks someone else...If that sounds too silly, I'll just stick it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 25, 2002)

I tumble to avoid AoOs and stab whatever I can conveniently flank and think I can finish off.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 26, 2002)

_fguncuatr;Wiezsiet_           -Pay no attention to stuff in italics, its a code... your not supposed to understand-


*Al'Quien*:  The pig quickly puts his paws to the ground doing all  it can to stop its large body, it seems almost perfect as it slides onto the sword, hurting it badly, but knocking you over.

*Avan*:  You sprint the short distance to *Figure 1* and slash at him, hitting him in the shoulder of the armor, and he lets out a slight squeel of pain

*Thock*:  You try to do some crazy acrobatical stunts and even you seem stunned as you pull it off.  You succeed the grapple and flip him over your shoulder and try to grab him around the neck.

*Nameroc*: You swing at *Figure 2* but even though you hit him, the armor made it hurt more than succeed.

*Dyrnin*:  (yes that is crazy)  You jump to the side as it tries to tackle you.  You quickly stick your sword out to the side and cut it down the side.

*Joran*:  You dive to the side and the weasel is conveniantly between you and Dyrnin, and you swing, but miss the quick-moving weasel


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2002)

'Aye, now you are between 2 Foes, you overgrown Ferret, how about a second helping of my attentions!'
OoCyrnin will attack the Weasel when his turn comes up again, as he and Joran now Flank it..Woohoo I love Sneak Attack!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

Avan continues to attack figure 1.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 26, 2002)

MDaddict said:
			
		

> *Nameroc: You swing at Figure 2 but even though you hit him, the armor made it hurt more than succeed. *




Sorry if I didn't make myself clear, but that 'twas a grapple attempt, not just a normal strike.  Touch attack, opposed attack roll, etc, etc.  

If I suceeded at the grapple, I continue grappling.  If not, I'll eat the AoO and just hit him.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 26, 2002)

*k*

This is instead what happens:

*Nameroc*:  In the fury of sending his animals charging, he pays no attention to the crazy being that jumped at him.  You hit him directly from the side and he slams to the ground.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 26, 2002)

im going to tri to break his neck.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 27, 2002)

Still growling like a wolf, Nameroc wrestles with the other man, attempting to beat him into unconciousness.  Nameroc fights like an animal- he has no concept of "fighting dirty" and would find "fighting clean" about like how he finds all the trappings of civilization- a impractical concept further seperating intelligent beings from the land, the forest, and, most importantly, _animals_.  

Game stuff:  try to beat him into the ground.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

I try again for the weasel.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 28, 2002)

Alright im new to this so I dont know if this is still used, but 

BUMP


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2002)

Dyrnin savages the Weasel again with his Sword (hopefully getting that Sneak Attack)


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 29, 2002)

*Avan*: You stab at him, but he barely dodges to the side.  You miss him completely.

*Thock*: You put your hands around its neck, trying to twist, it seems futile for it uses its legs to kick you off of him.

*Nameroc*: You hold him to the ground.  He lays on his back looking into your eyes in hatred.  He releases a long grunt and and tries to throw you off of him, he almost succeeds but you push him into the ground, and slam his head on the floor, and continue to do so.  Over and over.

*Dyrnin*: You stab your sword down at the weasel, hitting it blindly, it cuts really deep, it goes into him up to the hilt.

*Joran*: You again swing at this quick animal.  He is facing you but even then it seems almost luck that you missed him.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 29, 2002)

"does anybody have an extra weapond that you not using, that i could use???"

if i get a weaopnd i will attack the beast till it is dead. if i can't get a weapond ill grabe a spoon an tri to se it as a weapond.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Avan will attack again using Power attack to put all his +4 bab into damage. So he attacks at a BAB of +0 and does +4 extra damage.
[OOC: What the hell are we fighting?]


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Dec 30, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Thats the joy, you have no idea... there is a big ape, a big weasel, and a big pig.   Other than that the 'figure's are large bodied and in armor that covers their body, what isn't covered by armor is some form of covering(i.e. cloth, nylon etc)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

OOC: been gone for a while.  Until further notice (Or the pig dies) this is my action:

IC: Al'quien tries to stab the bacon... er, skewer the pork... um stick it to the pig...

(OOC: so many puns, so little time...)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2003)

'Take that, Monstrosity!!!'
Dyrnin attacks again, stabbing at the Giant Weasel.

OoC:JEMAL! Post in the UaVS:Silver Door game, we are waiting on you


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 2, 2003)

Nameroc vaguely notes a yell in the backround as he tries to wrap his hands around the guard's neck.  _Mostrosity, aye.  One of nature's works, _domesticated (if he had been speaking, he would have spat the word) _and put in this stone prison of ours.  Poor beast._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

Avan continues to attack.


----------



## EvilMountainDew (Jan 4, 2003)

*Avan*: You stab at him (OoC: you rolled a quadruple crit) but you move incredibly fast, you dive your sword into the creature, as he tries to dodge to the side all it does it rip out of his side, he falls to the floor bleeding and crying.

*Thock*: You grab your 3-inch spoon and hit it over the head, doing no damage.  The Pig takes advantage and throws you off of him.

*Nameroc*: You grab the half-unconscious man by the throat and easily choke him.. your fingernails cut into the back of his neck and begin to bleed.  After a short while he stops moving.

*Dyrnin*: You stab at the weasel and you also get a beautiful hit.  The minor bleeding from wounds stops, when you puncture it in the chest.  Blood pours from its chest.


*Al'Quien*:  You stab at the Pig, you easily hit it and it squeels loudly in pain.


*OoC:  I see this game is having some troubles, Dont worry, though, it will get much more interesting in a short while... Part I is coming to an end*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2003)

Avan turns to the closest opponent and attacks. still using power attack for full damage.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

This little piggie's going to market.

Anyone up for some bacon?

(In other words, I continue poking the porker.)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *This little piggie's going to market.
> 
> Anyone up for some bacon?
> 
> (In other words, I continue poking the porker.) *






Not getting up from his fallen foe, Nameroc checks the being for a dagger.  He's strong and fast, but bare fists against a sword are fool's odds.

ooc:  Anything on the druid weapon list that this person has on 'em?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 19, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

Just waiting for MD.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

* BUMPITY-BUMP-BUMP!*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry guys. I think this game is dead in the water and starting to rot. I'm out of it.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm out as well.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jan 27, 2003)

Alas, you're proboably right.  I wonder where MD went to?


----------

